# What's your riding schedule?



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Do you have a riding schedule? Are you trying to keep your horse fit, do you ride for fun, or are you in a training program? I'd love to hear about it! 

As for me, we have a pretty flexible schedule. Every week we have one half hour lesson with my BO, and I try to put in a lungeline lesson every so often to work on my seat. I usually ride for an hour. I lunge my horse at least a few times per month and try to put in a bareback ride every couple of weeks. We basically just do dressage stuff/flatwork/hacking. So yeah, we don't have too much of a set schedule though I hope to later incorperate(sp?) more jumping into it once we get our saddles.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a lesson once a week; we usually work on jumping & transitions.  
I go on trails sometimes as well if the weather is nice. My barn has over 5,000 acres of beautiful trails.
I ride a few times a week.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I have school and then soccer until five and then I go and ride or lunge after that.


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

i ride five times a week, after school and weekends.
I only jump if I have had a chance to do flatwork with her the day before, so she's not off her bonkers.
Flatwork I work on what I need to at the time, at the moment I'm working on transitions within the pace and laterals mostly. lot's of leg yeilding and shoulder ins

Haven't jumped for ages but starting again tomorrow. Building up to oxars and lots of spread work. I'll go out cross country again soon and just work on fitness and lines and holding ourselves together and Jeddah not killing me!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

My schedule depends on how I feel, hehe. Also work and weather. But I take the boys for a trail ride at least once a week, then flat and jump however I feel and think the boys feel. Plus I have to fit in riding lessons on Comanche. In the weeks leading up to shows I get way more serious and plan ahead for training.


----------

